
Show HN: Filter and read Hacker News by category - feconroses
https://blog.monkeylearn.com/hacker-news-categorizer-with-monkeylearn/
======
markild
Direct link:
[http://hackernews.demos.monkeylearn.com/](http://hackernews.demos.monkeylearn.com/)

Personally, I don't really see a reason for the chart. It would be nice to
have a way to disable it.

~~~
feconroses
Great idea! We will add a way to disable the chart today! Will let you know
when its ready

~~~
feconroses
Done! We added a button to hide / show the chart. It will remember your
settings for future sessions.

------
res0nat0r
This would be fantastic if there was just a filter to hide all of the
political posts here yet still show everything else.

~~~
feconroses
Fantastic idea! Will implement this today too! Will let you know when its
ready :)

~~~
res0nat0r
Awesome :]

------
primaryobjects
Just curious, why did you decide to use a supervised learning approach for
this? You're hard-coding the categories in this manner.

You could try using clustering instead (K-means) to group the posts together
into their own categories. This is similar to a "trending topics" approach,
where the categories could change each day.

------
yellowapple
I'd like to be able to select multiple categories (for example, "programming"
AND "science" AND "security").

Also, there's no obvious way to indicate an incorrect categorization (like the
one about Ripple being fined; that fits better in "business" or even
"politics", yet is the top result in "science" right now). If it's machine-
learning-based, it's probably much more useful to be continuously learning
based on user feedback rather than generating a model and sticking with it
forever (especially when the model is visibly inaccurate in some
circumstances).

Also, the job postings should probably be a separate category instead of being
lumped into business.

------
dkubb
Would it be possible to add RSS feeds for each category page? I currently read
HN via an RSS reader and filter out any articles with less than 10 points. I
would much rather filter out categories I don't care too much about.

~~~
feconroses
Cool idea! We will work on adding RSS feeds for each category page. Probably
between today and tomorrow we will have it ready. Will let you know :)

~~~
feconroses
Done! We added RSS feeds for each category. You can see the different feeds at
the right of each category. For example programming feed:
[http://hackernews.demos.monkeylearn.com/feed.xml?c=programmi...](http://hackernews.demos.monkeylearn.com/feed.xml?c=programming)

------
onion2k
I found that I disagree with about 25% of the categorisations.

~~~
feconroses
We agree with you that there is room for improvement. We can make it more
accurate by adding more training samples to the MonkeyLearn classifier. We
plan to keep working on this to make it better.

------
larvaetron
One category has a typo: 'entertaiment'

~~~
feconroses
Thanks! Will fix it!

~~~
feconroses
fixed

------
iamwil
What is the X-axis in the graph?

~~~
feconroses
The X-axis is the hour of the day. The graph is to see which categories are
the most popular today, according to the hour published. We have added this
legend to the graph.

------
mhomde
It's reassuring to see that HN has had ten design articles... ever :)

~~~
eudox
It has a limited time range.

------
feconroses
Any ideas on how to make My Hacker News better? Please let us know!

------
superasn
what an amazing way to pitch your service! Big thumbs up!

------
keypusher
You reinvented subreddits.

~~~
keslag
Subreddits are a way to form communities centred around a theme or concept;
this is a way to filter out the noise that you're not interested in. Very very
different.

